# TRodery in ER in Clear Lake



## Honya's Mom (Jul 30, 2008)

*Need prayers for my Husband. He has been in the ER today (and is waiting on a room now), he is complaining of his heart feeling funny and numbness in his arm. He is in Christus St. Jude in Clear Lake and will be kept overnight for observation.*


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

prayers launched.....


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Prayers going up for both of you and the hospital staff.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Keep us posted on his condition.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Let me know if you need anything Marilyn. Get my buddy fixed!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Prayer's sent. God Bless Ya'll


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

prayers---he's in a good hospital.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

heart cath in route......take care, let us know something asap....ed/vb
x2 on a good hosp......


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

prayers sent.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Prayers up for all concerned-thanks for letting us know! So glad he used his good judgment and went where he needs to be!


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Prayers from Rusty and Denise in Santa Fe.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Prayers up. Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Fishing Aggie (Aug 22, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Praying for Terry, Marilyn..


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hard prayers for my Buddy, Marilyn..

Glad ya got him into the hospital...

Standing by.....jim


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Prayers sent! Please keep us posted and let us know if there is anything y'all need.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Marilyn take care of our man. I have a precath meeting at 10 am tomorrow with my Cardo Doc. They have no ideal what my problem is just doing this cath to rule out any heart problems then go from there.

Prayers are gone for you and him


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Prayers up!


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

My thoughts are with you and your family.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

On the way up.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*prayers on the way UP!*

I hope that everything checks out fine..


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Praying for your husband.


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

Prayers going up!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Prayers up Marilyn, get that boy fixed. Holler at me or CajunBob if you need anything or need us to do anything at the house.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

OH NO!!!! Prayers sent Marilyn. If I can help in any way let me know. 

~Zach


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Prayers sent..just talking with customer today about her husband being saved at CLH.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers sent


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Prayer's sent up


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

more prayers sent from Seabrook.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Prayers sent. It's good that he checked into the hospital immediately.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

My prayers sent for you and him!!!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I hope it wasn't a low flying plane. 

Just kidding.

I hope he is alright. Prayers sent.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope things are going well and reports are positive. Hope he is up and around soon.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Prayers sent. 

Hope he's OK... Post up when you know something.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Prayers up!!!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Prayers on the way. I hate hearing this.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Prayers Sent. angelsm


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Prayers sent


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Prayer's sent for one of my favourite people. I dont know what I can do from here but if there is anything at all that you can think of please let me know.
Tell Terry that we are thinking about him.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Sent


----------



## Gary Brogdon (May 27, 2005)

He and your family is added to the list.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Prayers coming his way Marilyn. If there's anything I can do just yell. Terry has my number.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers sent


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Hang in there, Terry.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Hope all is well Terry.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Sending one up now.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

He will come out of this.
Prayers sent.
B.D


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

hope he gets to feeling better and prayers sent


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Prayers sent for Terry !


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Prayers sent!


Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I been wonderin' where y'all been. Tell Trodery we ALL said "GET OUTTA' THERE!" Take care, prayer on the way up! Get rest for yourself too! CF?


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Prayers for both of you.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*Prayers sent *


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Prayers sent.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Sent.


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

prayers sent for a very fast recovery!


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Get well asap Terry!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Please keep us posted...J&k


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

hey trod my prayers are with you. praying all turns out well.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Prayer sent...get well soon !


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Prayers for you both


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Prayers sent! And keep him tied down so he doesn't try to clean the hospital. He needs to relax and let the docs do their thing.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Prayers up for y'all and his doctors


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Prayers are sent. 
Here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Prayers sent,
I'm glad he didn't ignore the signs. 

He'll be home before you know it!


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

prayers offered up, hang in there, we thinking of you, the best from all of us.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I get tired just keeping up with him, Get well buddy!!


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Prayers sent!

Get well soon!

God Bless!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Prayers sent.... God Bless


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

God speed to a speedy recovery Trod! Prayer enroute!


----------



## billclemens (Jan 31, 2012)

Prayers sent...


----------



## Honya's Mom (Jul 30, 2008)

Just got home from the hospital. He is in his usual good spirits. Angry that he has been sitting in the ER for 7-8 hours waiting on a room. Finally got a room assigned, and will be moving soon. He is fine. Although he did say to the nurse that his pain level is a 3 from 1-10, and you all know that he is a big HE MAN, so pain does not affect him like some of us. He was joking...the nurse said that we have Morphine if the pain gets too bad....just let us know. After she walked out, a few minutes later, he mentioned that he has never had morphine, and it sounds interesting. He is always the jokster.

Buddy and I are missing him at home right now, but are praying for his speedy recovery.


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey y'all, I'm fine,They are just doing some test.

I'll be outta here tomorrow but I guess I'll be in jail for strangling my wife for posting this, I should have never told her about 2cool. 

Honestly, thanks for the prayers!


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Glad to hear you are okay -- hope it is all sorted out soon.


----------



## the forrest walker (Aug 15, 2005)

prayers on their way up. tfw


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> Hey y'all, I'm fine,They are just doing some test.
> 
> I'll be outta here tomorrow but I guess I'll be in jail for strangling my wife for posting this, I should have never told her about 2cool.
> 
> Honestly, thanks for the prayers!


Should of took the morphine. :dance:

Glad your ok brother!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Here's to hoping you're out tomorrow w/ flying colors!

Just not that ugly green shade


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

know what your going thru...get well and listen to them doctors


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

trodery said:


> Hey y'all, I'm fine,They are just doing some test.
> 
> I'll be outta here tomorrow but I guess I'll be in jail for strangling my wife for posting this, I should have never told her about 2cool.
> 
> Honestly, thanks for the prayers!


Can't believe you took it this far because you forgot the valentines day present. I hope a low flying plane follows you back to the house tomorrow. Take care prom queen.:biggrin:


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Take care Terry and let us know if you need any thing, short of helping you with the Mrs.. That is your problem. Just in case and since they can only help, I will be sending a few prayers your direction.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Trod....sure glad to hear that news! Now....while you are there, see if you can find a broom in a janitors closet and start sweeping those hallways! jim


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

prayers sent .. calling BS on "just tests" ... My friend I had that feeling about 10 years ago .. got 9 stents in the heart... you take good care. more prayers sent


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Prayers up. You realize they charge extra if you try to clean the room.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Prayer sent.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

trodery said:


> Hey y'all, I'm fine,They are just doing some test.
> 
> I'll be outta here tomorrow but I guess I'll be in jail for strangling my wife for posting this, I should have never told her about 2cool.
> 
> Honestly, thanks for the prayers!


Hey Terry...Even if your serial cardiac enzymes & repeat EKG are negative or non-diagnostic, ask your doctor about a cardiac stress test (treadmill or Dobutamine) to see if it shows any ischemia. The results of the stress test will be your window to see if you need a heart cath. Take care buddy.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Hey Terry...Even if your serial cardiac enzymes & repeat EKG are negative or non-diagnostic, ask your doctor about a cardiac stress test (treadmill or Dobutamine) to see if it shows any ischemia. The results of the stress test will be your window to see if you need a heart cath. Take care buddy.


Lol... Show off !!! 

They said a cardiologist would be in eventually.


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Javadrinker said:


> prayers sent .. calling BS on "just tests" ... My friend I had that feeling about 10 years ago .. got 9 stents in the heart... you take good care. more prayers sent


I also went in for "just tests". lol

First set of bloodwork:
Nurse comes in as says, "Looked alright, not bad."

Eight hours later, second set of test:
Nurse comes back in about 10 minutes, says, "Sorry to tell you this Mr. Villarreal, but you actually did have a heart attack."

Again, eight hours later:
Nurese returns, "Your enzymes are really high now." :-(

Next day I got two stints.
Good News:
We got to stay and extra week and a half in Vegas at Excaliber, room and board covered, and Southwest Airlines told Viola, "Let us know when Dr. clears him to fly and we'll put you'al on a direct flight back to San Antonio.

Bad News:
Scared the heck out of Viola, and I was too tired to do much of anything.
http://www.smart-heart-living.com/enzyme-test.html


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Prayers from our house.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*x3*



Blk Jck 224 said:


> Hey Terry...Even if your serial cardiac enzymes & repeat EKG are negative or non-diagnostic, ask your doctor about a cardiac stress test (treadmill or Dobutamine) to see if it shows any ischemia. The results of the stress test will be your window to see if you need a heart cath. Take care buddy.


 All those tests will give him an 85% picture of whats going on.....to be sure about the other 15%...heart cath comes to play..I had 3...hardest part is being still for 6 hrs and not moving ur right leg (at all)!! thats after its all over and in recovery..U can watch whats going on too...I like the part wear U feel U p'd in ur pants!! thats weird...get well Terry.....


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Blk Jck 224*  
_Hey Terry...Even if your serial cardiac enzymes & repeat EKG are negative or non-diagnostic, ask your doctor about a cardiac stress test (treadmill or Dobutamine) to see if it shows any ischemia. The results of the stress test will be your window to see if you need a heart cath. Take care buddy._


trodery said:


> Lol... Show off !!!
> 
> They said a cardiologist would be in eventually.


====

*I* *totally agree with Blk Jck 224. Take it seriously my friend. Do as Blk Jck 224 suggested here. EKG could fail to discover blockage! Go back to your cardiologist and demand this. Blk Jck 224 may just save you here.*


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent Terry. Thanks for letting us know Marilyn.


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

Hope all is well......


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Hey Terry...Even if your serial cardiac enzymes & repeat EKG are negative or non-diagnostic, ask your doctor about a cardiac stress test (treadmill or Dobutamine) to see if it shows any ischemia. The results of the stress test will be your window to see if you need a heart cath. Take care buddy.


Ya and have them check the diametral valve extrapulator with the BFE test. That should tell us something.

Get well soon bro!


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

trodery said:


> Hey y'all, I'm fine,They are just doing some test.
> 
> I'll be outta here tomorrow but I guess I'll be in jail for strangling my wife for posting this, I should have never told her about 2cool.
> 
> Honestly, thanks for the prayers!


Glad to hear that your doing well. Hope you feel better soon and prayers sent for the whole family and doctors.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

prayer sent!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Im gona say a prayer for the nurses that have to put up with you.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Prayers sent!!!


----------



## coolcj63 (Jun 28, 2010)

prayers sent


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Prayers sent for my buddy.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Prayers Sent*

You have my prayers Old Buddy!

My new pacemaker is working and the Docs have given me the green light to resume normal activities.

It's back to the beach for me. I'll be thinking of you.

Do what the Docs tell you to do. C2


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Prayers sent!


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Tell him to hang in there. They can do wonders with heart problems now days. I have been there and done that. Prayers sent anyway.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Prayers headed up to you and your husband Mrs. Trodery.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Well, did the nurses survive the night shift? lol

Keep us posted on the test result bud.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

trodery said:


> Hey y'all, I'm fine,They are just doing some test.


anything for attention, eh Trod?.........

*BOL!*


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

osobrujo said:


> I also went in for "just tests". lol
> 
> First set of bloodwork:
> Nurse comes in as says, "Looked alright, not bad."
> ...


I hear you there .. when I went in .. said I had pains in my chest and my left elbow felt tingly .. nurse rolled her eyes .. took her tie getting and ekg started .. then her eyes got big and then said here put this little pill under your tongue ...that was midnight .. I didn't get out of teh ER until 10 the next morning .. straight to the cath lab .. and stent city

Trod .. get well soonest ... prayers continue


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Hang tough TRod!


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Hey Terry...Even if your serial cardiac enzymes & repeat EKG are negative or non-diagnostic, ask your doctor about a cardiac stress test (treadmill or Dobutamine) to see if it shows any ischemia. The results of the stress test will be your window to see if you need a heart cath. Take care buddy.


^^^ This is square on the mark!

I've been told that trucking makes us a little "hard headed" sometimes.... Do what Blk Jck states above. You will thank him later. Hang in there Buddy!


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Your in good hands. Prayers going up


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

TRodery how are you doing today?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Good morning folks!

Thanks again for the prayers! 

I'm still fine, waiting around here for the doctor I guess??? All the people here at the hospital are awesome but I'm ready to get the hell out if here.... I don't sit still for very long and it's driving me crazy to be trapped in this building.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

You mean Marilyn didn't warn them...........lol


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Good luck Terrry - you'll stay in our prayers also. Get well!!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

trodery said:


> Good morning folks!
> 
> Thanks again for the prayers!
> 
> I'm still fine, waiting around here for the doctor I guess??? All the people here at the hospital are awesome but I'm ready to get the hell out if here.... I don't sit still for very long and it's driving me crazy to be trapped in this building.


 get well. You going to the races? I need a golf cart ride at night without lights while I am drunk. I hope it isn't from you tripping on the logs by our smoker from last year!

seriously though, get well!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

trodery said:


> Good morning folks!
> 
> Thanks again for the prayers!
> 
> I'm still fine, waiting around here for the doctor I guess??? All the people here at the hospital are awesome but I'm ready to get the hell out if here.... I don't sit still for very long and it's driving me crazy to be trapped in this building.


Good to hear from you Terry! You are still in my prayers! :smile:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

trodery said:


> Good morning folks!
> 
> Thanks again for the prayers!
> 
> I'm still fine, waiting around here for the doctor I guess??? All the people here at the hospital are awesome but I'm ready to get the hell out if here.... I don't sit still for very long and it's driving me crazy to be trapped in this building.


 Run, Terry, run.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

trodery said:


> Good morning folks!
> 
> Thanks again for the prayers!
> 
> I'm still fine, waiting around here for the doctor I guess??? All the people here at the hospital are awesome but I'm ready to get the hell out if here.... I don't sit still for very long and it's driving me crazy to be trapped in this building.


Have Flemmings deliver a rib eye to your room :brew:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Have Flemmings deliver a rib eye to your room :brew:


HEY! Now there is an idea! Maybe they can bring me some Jack Daniels and some Marlboro's too!


----------



## Honya's Mom (Jul 30, 2008)

trodery said:


> hey! Now there is an idea! Maybe they can bring me some jack daniels and some marlboro's too! :d


noooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Dang T! Get out man! Take care 'o yoself!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I bet old Buddy is going to town on that backyard about now...


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> HEY! Now there is an idea! Maybe they can bring me some Jack Daniels and some Marlboro's too!


what room bud?

Bisket and I can bring by some woodfords reserve........

and a pizza.....


----------



## Honya's Mom (Jul 30, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I bet old Buddy is going to town on that backyard about now...


Don't say that! He has been pretty good the last few days, and Terry doesn't need those stressful thoughts right now!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

take him a big ol malt from red cap


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

trodery said:


> Good morning folks!
> 
> Thanks again for the prayers!
> 
> I'm still fine, waiting around here for the doctor I guess??? All the people here at the hospital are awesome but I'm ready to get the hell out if here.... I don't sit still for very long and it's driving me crazy to be trapped in this building.


Try to get one of the hot young nurses to give you a sponge bath! :idea:


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Try to get one of the hot young nurses to give you a sponge bath! :idea:


that might not be too good for his health..........in several ways LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Try to get one of the hot young nurses to give you a sponge bath! :idea:


Nurse William?


----------



## Honya's Mom (Jul 30, 2008)

huntinguy said:


> that might not be too good for his health..........in several ways LOL


I can guarantee you it would not be good for his health in the 45 hollow point way!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Nurse William?


Gaylord Focker. :doowapsta


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Honya's Mom said:


> I can guarantee you it would not be good for his health in the 45 hollow point way!


That's what I meant! It wouldn't just be hazardous.......


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Hang in there man, you'll be out before you know it!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Honya's Mom said:


> I can guarantee you it would not be good for his health in the 45 hollow point way!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Uh oh.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Huh?


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

What all tests did you have to do Terry? Stress test? Nuke stress test? Get well soon man.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

This quiet spell gets me to thinkin' the boy is no 'position' to touch his phone. lol

Hope you have all good news.........


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Rectal Cranialectomy!!!


Get well soon T-buddy.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

Prayers. Assurance is better than guessing wrong.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Ha ha, you guys are funny!

Two of the nurses just said I was an awesome patient! The one that was here overnight told her relief nurses i was "The best patient ever". Aparently the nurse last night was having a bad night for some reason, about midnight she came in here and had tears in her eyes and I was asking her if she was ok, etc. I guess she just appreciated a patient being concerned for her well being.

What can I say, I'm a friggen nice guy ! 

The regular attending physician just came in and said that I had not had a heart attack and as far as he was concerned I could go home but I have to wait on the cardiologist to come in for his opinion.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

trodery said:


> Ha ha, you guys are funny!
> 
> Two of the nurses just said I was an awesome patient! The one that was here overnight told her relief nurses i was "The best patient ever". Aparently the nurse last night was having a bad night for some reason, about midnight she came in here and had tears in her eyes and I was asking her if she was ok, etc. I guess she just appreciated a patient being concerned for her well being.
> 
> ...


 Keep an eye on his stinky finger!!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

UPDATE.... Cardiologist just said I have to spend another day here. They will do an ultrasound on my heart and then a stress test in the morning.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

3 days is usual Trod....that will check out the 85% I was talking about...the 15% is the cath part...which will rule out a lot of stuff and see what U need done..just sayin' .... get well


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

trodery said:


> UPDATE.... Cardiologist just said I have to spend another day here. They will do an ultrasound on my heart and then a stress test in the morning.


Geeze, overnight for those? The ultrasound takes about 15 minutes and the stress test about 20 and both were negative. Good luck with things, Terry. When they start talking cardioversion, run. That's the worst I ever got hurt, outside of being rear ended at 60 at a red light. None of them ever found or did a thing, either.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

They take chest pains very seriously. I'm sure Terry is not the only patient there.


Mont said:


> Geeze, overnight for those? The ultrasound takes about 15 minutes and the stress test about 20 and both were negative. Good luck with things, Terry. When they start talking cardioversion, run. That's the worst I ever got hurt, outside of being rear ended at 60 at a red light.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad you feel you're doing OK but I'm sending prayers anyway just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Hope you get well soon Trod. It may be that old culprit that they always wait until last to check on...Hiatus Hernia. It will deliver the exact same symptoms as a heart attack, trust me, I know. If so then a bottle of tagamet will do the trick.

Take care.
Jerry


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*thats right.....*



txranger said:


> They take chest pains very seriously. I'm sure Terry is not the only patient there.


 just laying there, w/ a monitor on, blood tests now and then...good food, great help and the greatest attention over there....can't say enough about that Hospital...:doowapsta


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Believe me, I've been there. More than once unfortunately.


V-Bottom said:


> just laying there, w/ a monitor on, blood tests now and then...good food, great help and the greatest attention over there....can't say enough about that Hospital...:doowapsta


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Try this on them.....Beat on your chest gently with your fists left / right / left / right etc, very rapidly & see how long it takes them to come busting into your room with the crash cart! :help: Just to see if they're paying attention!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hooked said:


> This quiet spell gets me to thinkin' the boy is no 'position' to touch his phone. lol
> 
> Hope you have all good news.........


Phone hell!

I have my smart phone, computer and 3G iPad here with me. I've never missed a lick at work! We don't stop working just cause we are sick.

I have a lady that works for me up in Lufkin, she had a heart attack at the office on a Thursday, was taken out by ambulance and first thing Monday morning she was back at work.

If we don't take care of our customers, somebody else will!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Try this on them.....Beat on your chest gently with your fists left / right / left / right etc, very rapidly & see how long it takes them to come busting into your room with the crash cart! :help: Just to see if they're paying attention!


LOL... if I am awake about midnight tonight and bored, I might just try that! :doowapsta


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Hang in there bro!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Hope all is well.



Honya's Mom said:


> Don't say that! He has been pretty good the last few days, and Terry doesn't need those stressful thoughts right now!


On a side note, have you looked into a calming wrap for your dog to see if it keeps him from digging?

https://anxietywrap.com/default.aspx


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> Hope all is well.
> 
> On a side note, have you looked into a calming wrap for your dog to see if it keeps him from digging?
> 
> https://anxietywrap.com/default.aspx


I think that would work for TRod! Good find!


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

*Praying*

Terry just saw this. Praying for a good outcome.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Hurry up and get out of there. I live vicariously through you and I'm getting bored


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent for you to get well soon.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> Hope all is well.
> 
> On a side note, have you looked into a calming wrap for your dog to see if it keeps him from digging?
> 
> https://anxietywrap.com/default.aspx


She bought one for him... al it does is help keep him clean while he is diggin! :rotfl:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Positive thoughts Terry.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

activescrape said:


> Hurry up and get out of there. I live vicariously through you and I'm getting bored


This right here! Good stuff! Get well T! You can't hunt Zombies if you are laid up!


----------



## mark07 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hope everything is getting better for you. Hang in there and get plenty of rest.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

get well soon buddy!! buddy sure is going to be glad to see you when you get back home... im sure he misses using you as a couch cushion :rotfl:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

*Listen to what they say old buddy. Hope ya get to kicking normal soon! God Bless!*


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Terry remove some leads from the heart monitors. It's fun 

Hang in there brother.

TH


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK, Amigo...think you have 'milked' this one for about all the sympathy you're gonna get....

Now...off yore arse and get back to work...










j/k..as you know..great news.....:cheers:


----------



## RPH (May 14, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Terry, I hope you realize the power of prayer of your fellow 2Coolers. Man, they were on it. *Your beautiful wife knew what to do and she did it, she asked for the power of prayer*. As many 2Coolers pointed out (from their personal experiences) you may not be out of the woods yet and to pay close attention to slighest of symptoms and get tested and then get tested some more.

However, the point of my post is not only to wish you a speedy recovery but tonight as I watched American Idol, it brought back memories of when you competed in the very first season. You didn't make it to Hollywood week, but many of us, including yours trully thought you should of made it.

Going back down memory lane, here was your first audition on American Idol.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Terry, you really, really need to get out of there: people get staph infections and such in hospitals: you need to get back to your garage where it's much cleaner and safer...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

You guys crack me up! I do appreciate the thoughts and prayers!

I'm bored out of my mind here but I guarantee my room is cleaner than any others here


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

trodery said:


> You guys crack me up! I do appreciate the thoughts and prayers!
> 
> I'm bored out of my mind here but I guarantee my room is cleaner than any others here


TrodBo, give us a break, heart problems on Valentine's Day?, only you. I don't want to hear about your ED problems on July 4th, when all the Roman Candles are going off....


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Never been in TTMB before but I do know Trodery is the man! Prayers!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Anything green around there ???


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Just saw this post. Get well soon -- you're one of the good guys.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

This is a whole lot of drama for a Viagra prescription... sad3sm


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> This is a whole lot of drama for a Viagra prescription... sad3sm


Thinking the same thing.. Hell.he coulda just texted me and I would have been happy to share...Valentines Day is kind of an emergency situation in this case....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Man, it's getting rough in here, Terry. You better hit the door running at that place while you still can.  I hope your tests go smoothly today buddy. Hang in there.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Trodery's Heart*

We can laugh and joke about it, but if they're continuing tests, they're looking for something. We must continue payers until he gets the 'green light'; so to speak.

Case in Point: I went to the ER with chest pains. They ran every kind of tests including a heart catheter and said that the heart was OK; probably medications.

They went further and discovered that my blood pressure was dropping to zero when I stood up. They discontinued one of the three blood pressure medications that I was taking and sent me home.

I went back to my Primary Care Physician for Edema(swelling of the legs and ankles) and she sent me back to 'her' Cardiologist. Her Cardiologist had a three month backlog so they referred me to another hospital where the same Doctor who pronounced me healthy; decided on more tests.

I wore a monitor for 24 hours and they decided that I needed a pacemaker. This was the second diagnosis from the same Doctor??

To make a long story short, I went in, had it installed. I now feel better except for taking real care not to stretch my Pectoral muscles. No reaching which put my elbow higher than shoulder; sleeping with a sling, but otherwise free to do what I want to do.

I feel really good; ready to go do things that I couldn't pre-pacemaker. My Edema has subsided. I have to take care of my Pectoral Muscles for 10 more days and I will have the 'green light' to go to the beach and get after those fish. Many rods to build/repair and jigs to make.

Like Yogi Berra once said: 'It ain't over until it' s over'. Be patient(no pun).

I hope and pray that whatever it was/is, that caused this consternation is diagnosed and treated and you can continue a happy healthy life for many years to come. Sorry about the long post.

We need you. C2


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Charlie2 said:


> We can laugh and joke about it, but if they're continuing tests, they're looking for something. We must continue payers until he gets the 'green light'; so to speak.
> 
> Case in Point: I went to the ER with chest pains. They ran every kind of tests including a heart catheter and said that the heart was OK; probably medications.
> 
> ...


Agreed! That bald headed devil knows we are messing with him because we genuinely care.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, I'm still here, don't know if they are going to let me out on bail today or not (sure feels like jail), ultrasound didn't come out very good last night so they are going to do a CT scan later this afternoon.

I just got done with the stress test and as far as i know it was fine.

Right now an "Englarged Aorta" is suspected.... I told you guys I had a big heart!


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Hang in there .. get the real skinny on what the issue is .. and then get with the program and get it taken care of


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Hang in there Terry. I get the heart catheter at 7:30 in the morning.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> . I told you guys I had a big heart!


That's sure no surprise to anybody here on 2cool, Trod....

Do what 'The Man' tells ya.....and holler if ya need any of these...


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Just read the posts, wow, nothing is every "too Serious" ... But i know what will make you feel better, and Sorry Mrs. Trod, but i am sending a Striper Over ASAP.... look for her, i have included a pic so you know..Hang in the Terry.


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

I don't know you but I always enjoy reading your posts. Best wishes for a good outcome.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> Just read the posts, wow, nothing is every "too Serious" ... But i know what will make you feel better, and Sorry Mrs. Trod, but i am sending a Striper Over ASAP.... look for her, i have included a pic so you know..Hang in the Terry.
> View attachment 460089


That candy stripe is gonna need a bigger pole.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

DANG BOBBY! Sorry to hear that! But at least you are old enough to have those issues  Get well soon buddy!


You a good man Tortuga but I'm thinking I got this covered!


LOL at BigMike..... I think my cholesterol just doubled looking at all dat fat! 
Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

i had the stress test where they inject the dye. After they sent me thru the machine, maybe that was the CT? I said is that it? I'm outta here! The lady just laughed and said, you ain't goin anywhere. LOL Your getting close now Terry, hang in there.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

I have 4 stents in my heart. I changed my diet and do a little excercise and walk a mile each day. The main thing I did was cut way back on fried foods. I still eat fried food, but only once every week or two. All of my cholesterals are in great shape. Hang in there, Brother.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Get your butt well we have some more jeep runs to make !! Prayers sent for a speedy get out of there. cajunbob and RC's Mom


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Getting released right now and heading home!!!!

Thanks for all the prayers... they worked!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Great News


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Holy Cow Buddy! Great news Hope everything is ok........


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Dang, you just wanted to set a post record. Glad all is well and don't take any chances. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Hang in there Terry. I get the heart catheter at 7:30 in the morning.


Bobby, prayers for you. It's a breeze, and best way to find and fix a problem or be assured there is no problem. Keep us posted......please.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*i knew he was just faking*

hey dude
glad yopu are ok  you don't need to go to all this drama just to get mamma all loveyyyyyy you can do it with a lot less aggravataion than going to the dang horsepitial, course unless you just wanted the nurse to hold yer hand :rotfl:.
any way glad it's all good, i been there done that and it's still all good.
call me some time.
stix


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Great news, hope all is ok.


----------

